# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Keras, python deep learning library

## Airicist

Website - keras.io

Keras on Wikipedia

Author - François Chollet

----------


## Airicist

Article "7 Steps to Mastering Deep Learning with Keras"

by Matthew Mayo
October 2017

----------

